# Used Super Split -- WOW



## Boundaryh20 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I was saving up for a new Super Split Log Splitter (actually getting ready to order one) and managed to find a used one…acouple years old. Came with the 6hp Robbins engine. The only reason it was being sold was that the guy bought a firewood processor with an eight-way wedge for a firewood business.

OMG…does it ever work like advertised. Had a few pick-up loads of wood in the pole barn, oak/walnut/hickory, which is all now split. The bigger stuff was about 22” – 24” diameter. Only one of the stumps gave us any trouble. Now I know to cut those in half (considering it took two of us to lift it up on the splitter, I should have known better!).

The splitter is really quick. More time is spent getting logs and moving the split wood. I doubt a typical splitter with a four-way could ever keep up. My other choice was the small Timberwolf with a four way, even went and tried one out.

While I haven’t tried it on any Chinese Elm yet, I am sure that it will split the stuff under 16” – 18”. But, I usually don’t take this type of elm anymore. 

I fully understand why these splitters are so hard to find used now. And I probably won’t have even known about them if I didn’t lurk around so much! Closet CAD individual!

Not to sound like a salesman…but they are well worth the money. So simple and no hydraulic mess.

And now I have no more wood to split…it is all covered with snow again.:msp_sad:


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 22, 2011)

Friend inherited one...he didn't think much of it till he used it.

He runs it, and it's all himself, his teenage son, and a friend of the son they hire can do to keep up with it  They do up their wood for the season in an afternoon.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 22, 2011)

I sure do love mine! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 22, 2011)

They are great nice and simple. What did it cost you? I love mine

Scott


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 22, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> They are great nice and simple. What did it cost you? I love mine
> 
> Scott


 
The only problem I have with my SS is that I can't keep enough wood around to split. That darn thing is hungry...


----------



## Boundaryh20 (Feb 23, 2011)

I ended up paying about 60% of the new cost...plus I didn't have to pay shipping. My thought was that if I didn't like it (because I never actually seen one in action), that I could re-sell it and not loose anything. Really don't plan on selling it!

And, yes, once the snow disappears (again) and I can get at my wood piles...it won't take long to split them up. My son just wants to take the splitter in the woods when we go cutting...he thinks it will be easier just to split right away and eliminate some handling time when at home.

Now I have to figure out the best way to move it around. At home it is easy with the lawn tractor...but actually taking it somewhere will probably involve a trailer or a way to get it in/out of the pickup easily...


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 23, 2011)

I use to haul mine on a 4x8 tilt trailer behind the dump trailer. I have also seen guys wled them to a mobil home axle and tow them. I would check into the tilt trailer option. It was easy for one guy to roll them off and on. 

Scott


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, if anyone's SS is 'hungry' feel free to come on over here - after we haul in 1-1/2+ cord today I should have around 3+ cord of rounds sitting in the snow.

Good buy! Have fun!

Shari


----------



## Beefie (Feb 24, 2011)

No pics didn't happen. Come on, no teasing us on this lets see it. Good deal on the spliter.


Beefie


----------



## 727sunset (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, pictures please!
Consider yourself fortunate, finding a used one is rare...I wont part with mine and hoping to run it a bit next week.


----------



## Natster (Jan 18, 2021)

I could sure use a used one, for $1200! If any of you have one sitting around, gathering dust, I could come get, I'm waiting!

N


----------



## cookies (Jan 18, 2021)

i wonder how it would handle live oak and green wood...that damn live oak is a bear to split


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 18, 2021)

It handles stringy oaks just fine! 
I ordered a T- axle, tires and wheels from SuperSplit to match the originals; the tongue, tongue mount or swivel, and turnbuckle ends for tie rods all from who ever makes the Kory 3000 parked next to it; and spindles from a go kart place on-line. Had a machine shop narrow the axle, weld the spindles, and pivot the leg a couple inches above the axle for side to side movement on uneven ground. There are tubes under the table for forks, from a previous mod. I left them on. You don't need them for the four wheel mod. The tongue unpins when splitting. Easily pushed and moved around. Tongue is on the proper end to split and move away from pile. It has pin type coupler, so using those holes, I added a ball coupler to tow to the wood lot with quad.
It's a wonderful mod if your using or moving the splitter any amount at all.
Enjoy your new to you SuperSplit. 
I'd suggest you start with good habits, keeping fingers on top of rounds/splits and not (not ever) on the ends. Use it as a one person splitter, loading it yourself. Lube the beam bearings before and after use. Grease the flywheels monthly if not more. And keep your back straight and nose/head back, as some splits can, and do, summersault back quickly towards the flywheels when the split rises up on a knot during a split. Adjust belts so they slip slightly when ram stalls on a split. Which brings me to, pull the clutch occasionally and grease sleeve or bushing.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow- nice setup - and so clean and tidy!!!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice Score!
Being able to do a year of firewood in a day is nice. I can split a year's worth in a day with my electric/hydraulic 4 way, but it takes 4-5 hours at about four face cord an hour. I would love to have a faster splitter, but then I wouldn't get any breaks at all and I'd be worried about some pieces flying off.


----------



## mr.finn (Feb 2, 2021)

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 883189
> View attachment 883190
> 
> It handles stringy oaks just fine!
> ...


Probably one of the slickest setup/modifications done to a SS, I think of your every time I go to move mine. Lots of useful info at the end, thanks for sharing


----------

